# THE CUBE GOD NEEDS SOME HELP! HELP MAH



## TheRubiksGod (Oct 25, 2010)

Okay my name is Guhong the third Ruler of the ghosthand region.:fp


okay in other reasons i fail at life GAH GAH GAH :3 and apparently my father Edison and my mother FII are pissed at me, I can only solve myself in 30 SECONDS! 

I use The ancient way called the Fridrich method and learned all the Pll's from the ancient scrolls of DIY 

i know a lot of OLLS from the lost scriptures of my grandpa RUBIK 

SO HELP MAH OR I WILL KEEL YOU ALL WITH MAH POWAH (joking)


----------



## qqwref (Oct 25, 2010)

I don't even know what you're asking. Does practice help?


----------



## jiggy (Oct 25, 2010)

Dude...



You gave almost no helpful information, so I'm just going to say practice.


----------



## ariasamie (Oct 25, 2010)

you are so uncool!


----------



## musicninja17 (Oct 25, 2010)

Somebody kill this thread. Please.
Do you really talk like this?
i hope to god not
Reading what you just wrote is like sticking a toothpick under your toenail and kicking a wall *cringe *


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 25, 2010)

HAIL STAN


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 25, 2010)

Amen.


----------



## Krible (Oct 25, 2010)

Practice... and go slow and look ahead..


----------



## incessantcheese (Oct 25, 2010)

oh come on guys, that post was hilarious


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 25, 2010)

Yeah, funny as toothache


----------



## Jukuren (Oct 25, 2010)

its funny from post 2 and on


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Oct 25, 2010)

musicninja17 said:


> Reading what you just wrote is like sticking a toothpick under your toenail and kicking a wall *cringe *



My sister actually accidentally did that.


----------



## freshcuber (Oct 25, 2010)

What are you saying? Learn to speak coherently and then edit your post.

From what I gathered you have a GuHong. Know full PLL. Know more OLLs than 2-look but not full OLL and you average only 30 seconds. If so then you really just need to practice your look ahead, recognition, check your algs, lube your cube (if it isn't already), and the most important thing you should practice is your English.


----------

